# Full time deckhand wanted Orange Beach



## coolchange

Need full time deckhand with references and experience for working on charter boat. able to handle up to 15 fishermen and some long hours. NO BS, must be good with people and know charter fishing, license is a plus, drug screening. 
Capt. Joe Nash Cool Change 251-979-1812


----------



## jhall

:thumbsup: for a good guy and captain.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I'm assuming a head boat? How many trips do you run a week in the summer? Just some info people might be curious about.


----------



## cts902

He will fish 130+ trips a year. Everyday during the summer. Sometimes 2x a day. Great boat and captain


----------



## zulubravo34

Not a head boat but a great guy and will definitely put you on the fish.


----------



## LopeAlong

Ill take the job. I can fish like a sumbitch like you ain't never seen. I can also drink beer like you ain't seen too. I always wanted to earn that easy money that them deckhands make. That'll give me all the cash I need to spend on the ladies at the 'Bama every night. Thanks for the job, who do I call?


----------



## zulubravo34

LopeAlong said:


> Ill take the job. I can fish like a sumbitch like you ain't never seen. I can also drink beer like you ain't seen too. I always wanted to earn that easy money that them deckhands make. That'll give me all the cash I need to spend on the ladies at the 'Bama every night. Thanks for the job, who do I call?


Uhhh??? I'm pretty sure it's not easy money


----------



## southern yakker

zulubravo34 said:


> Uhhh??? I'm pretty sure it's not easy money


This!!! Being a deckhand is hard work


----------



## zulubravo34

Please come help me sand a 65 ft bonner, repaint it, and get it coast guard ready


----------



## zulubravo34

Please come help me sand a 65 ft bonner, repaint it, and get it coast guard ready


----------



## Rjw615

Wirelessly posted



zulubravo34 said:


> LopeAlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take the job. I can fish like a sumbitch like you ain't never seen. I can also drink beer like you ain't seen too. I always wanted to earn that easy money that them deckhands make. That'll give me all the cash I need to spend on the ladies at the 'Bama every night. Thanks for the job, who do I call?
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh??? I'm pretty sure it's not easy money
Click to expand...

Your sarcasm meter didn't go off when you read this?


----------



## RockB

Rjw615 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Your sarcasm meter didn't go off when you read this?


Mine did


----------



## zulubravo34

Rjw615 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Your sarcasm meter didn't go off when you read this?


Not at the time


----------



## cts902

That LopeAlong guy seems like he knows what he's doing... Acts like he fishes everyday or something. I bet he sleeps on the job..


----------



## gmoney

Wish I lived over that direction Captain. I have several years charter and commercial fishing experience out of Destin.


----------

